# La fonction FindClass bloque



## oimy (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur MAC avec XCode.
Je cherche à ouvrir une fenêtre en utilisant JNI.

Mon soucis est que la fonction reste bloqué ::
Quand je met une mauvaise classe j'ai le message class not found.
Quand je met une classe que j'ai créée, j'ai le message Class found.
Mais quand je met javax/swing/JFrame, ça reste bloqué sans message d'erreur

mon code est simple :


```
jclass cls2 = env->FindClass("javax/swing/JFrame");
if(cls2 == nullptr)
    {/*affichage erreur*/}
else
    {/*affichage reussite*/}
```
 
Quelqu'un a t il déja rencontré ce problème ?
Comment puis je le régler ?

Merci


----------



## oimy (24 Septembre 2018)

Après pas mal de recherche j'ai trouvé que le problème vient surement de la gestion des threads. Il me semble que l'utilisation de l'option -XstartOnFirstThread peut résoudre ce soucis.
Mais étant un novice dans l'utilisation de Xcode et de toutes ses configurations je tombe sur un problème d'utilisation :
J'ai inséré directement l'option -XstartOnFirstThread dans product->scheme->edit-scheme->run->arguments->arguments-passed-on-launch et l'option n'est pas reconnue.

Mon erreur parait toute bête mais n'étant pas à l'aise avec la multitude de configuration de Xcode ni habitué à bosser sur Mac je ne sais pas si c'est mon option qui n'est pas adéquat ou complète, ou alors si je ne l'ai pas placée au bon endroit. cette option étant lié au JDK je pense que c'est le mauvais endroit mais du coup je ne sais pas à quel endroit la placée.

Merci de m'orienter pour résoudre ce problème.


----------

